# Kamal's new setup



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Well browsing Kijiji as you do sometimes I saw a tank posted for what looked stupid money and within the last hour. I sent the guy a note and he responded it was still available. I went to check it out not expecting much. What I got was a 36*24*20 custom tank with custom 30 g sump. The price he wanted was ludicrous, but in an un-Kijiji fashion it was dirt cheap. I snapped it up and thanked him for the tank. 

This will be a slow build as I'm on a shoestring budget having just had a lot of Renos in the last year. I just wanted to share my initial excitement. 

My brother in law has a steel fabrication business and was very excited to build a custom stand. I will post pictures as they come. For now here she is......it only has a single overflow so I do want to add an emergency drain.


----------



## squall (Nov 2, 2014)

It looks great Kam. Can't wait to see what you do with this. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Good size, for a 3' tank-much easier to work with than a 65.
-


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks  To be honest I wasnt even considering a tank this dimension I really had my heart set on at least a four foot tank. But I paid $100 for this  so I couldnt say no.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tagging along...its always exciting to watch a new system build..All the best Kamal your name sound's Indian


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

indeed I am Indian descent. Although to confuse matters, born in england and living in Toronto the last 7 years.



Rookie2013 said:


> Tagging along...its always exciting to watch a new system build..All the best Kamal your name sound's Indian


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally. Enough to play games with small 25g 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kamal said:


> indeed I am Indian descent. Although to confuse matters, born in england and living in Toronto the last 7 years.


Oh thts quite complicated...Lol..happy to find a fellow indian who is in the same hobby...REEFINGGGGGGGG.....

keep the pics coming..


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

sig said:


> Finally. Enough to play games with small 25g


you got that right...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

sig said:


> Finally. Enough to play games with small 25g


Agreed! The basement was finished last year so now I have the space but limited money  I wanted a 100g but this will have to do for now.

I am excited to stock this. I actually want to stock this on the heavier side with fish but where to begin? Suggestions are welcome whilst I plan this out.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

Great looking tank, it's great being able to purchase the sump as well. I think you will be happy with the extra inches in the width of the tank rather than the over all length especially when you have sps. Good luck


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comment  waiting for my new stand to turn up so slow progress.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

So you're the person who snapped this up from me  Saw the tank but it was gone by the time I contacted the person.

Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------

